# Out of sync



## SWIFTYLIFT (Apr 6, 2022)

I’m hoping someone can help point me in the right direction:

I’ve gotten out of sync between a couple of ports (prosody and lua):

Running freebsd-update / pkg upgrade etc I noticed prosody was not updating from 0.11.13 - some features I need are in the next release (0.12 something).

I didn’t know if it was because it just hadn’t made its way but when I went to /usr/ports I saw this wasn’t the case. 

So I did what everyone would say not to do and removed the package and installed the port the old fashioned way.

This worked great - for prosody which was at the right version but lua54 was installed along with it (and the lua52 I want)

What is the best way for me out of this mess?  I’ve ran FreeBSD-update / pkg upgrade - f and so on.

Id like to somehow synch everything so one way or the other I’m not stuck on prosody just a bit under the release I’m needing.

/still miss cvsup and yes I know packages are the thing now just messed up.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2022)

SWIFTYLIFT said:


> Running freebsd-update / pkg upgrade etc I noticed prosody was not updating from 0.11.13 - some features I need are in the next release (0.12 something).


freebsd-update(8) only updates the base OS, it does nothing with ports/packages. As for the version, I think you're confusing latest and quarterly, latest has 0.12.0, quarterly is still at 0.11.13. By default -RELEASE versions use the quarterly package repositories.


----------



## SWIFTYLIFT (Apr 7, 2022)

does my use of the ports in make configure / make / make install and use of pkg install impact anything? Not doing this for the same app / port obviously.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2022)

SWIFTYLIFT said:


> does my use of the ports in make configure / make / make install and use of pkg install impact anything?


Yes, you're mixing quarterly packages with a latest ports tree. Use the latest packages with the latest ports tree or use quarterly for both. Don't mix those two.


----------



## SWIFTYLIFT (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks SirDice - I kind of missed 12 completely (if I’m being honest 11 too).

/missed cvsup but got over it and always do but this whole package thing.. I don’t know if I’ll survive.. 

But know I have an answer to what I was screwing up.


----------

